
Clash of Clans Creator Supercell Sold to Chinese Tencent for 6,4B Euro - velmu
http://metropolitan.fi/entry/clash-of-clans-creator-supercell-sold-to-chinese-tencent-for-6-4-billion-euro
======
tellarin
US$ 6.4B, not Euro.

